# Best Media



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

So I've been using Josh's Media to make my own cultures for a few years but want to get some opinions on some of the other ones that are out there.

I'm not really interesting in making my own, just from a time standpoint at this point.

One of the biggest pluses I've found with Josh's, and would be important in others, would be keeping the smell under control. I've noticed a world of difference between theirs and some of the other cultures I've ordered from places.

I mostly just want to see if trying another media gets me a little higher yield.

The Tincman Herps Smoothie Media has piqued my interest lately... any one use this before?

Any strong recommendations? I culture both Hydeis and 2 kinds of Melanos.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve been using NEHERP for years.
Works great for me


----------



## spider107 (Apr 1, 2008)

Check out this site. My favorite is the power mix. 
Fruit Flies-Doyle's Dart Den


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

NEHERP is amazing! If the conditions are right your cultures will keep going long past 4 weeks. They never develop an odour until +4 weeks.

I've tried making my own with mixed results. Finding bulk ingredients isn’t really worth the trouble or cost savings. I'd rather just have a dependable media that works.

I don’t think you can get a good shipped culture... They’re always a wreck. I've ordered cultures from NEHERP and can't believe it's the same media. I think the shipping has a very detrimental affect on the cultures.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been using Repashy almost exclusively for 3-4 years now for both melanogaster and hydei. The smell is very mild, and never unpleasant to me.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Ive tried Dart frog connections media, Repashy media, fly meat media, and (please dont kill me) usa frog media. Repashy and usa frog media have been fantatic! DFC media is colored and turns the flies belly the same color. And fly meat media turns rancid quick, but booms hard and fast. Right now ive got usa frog. I made a culture out of an old culture, so old the flies were tiny. After a few day, tons of larva and egg cases. So im liking that stuff now. Not many places in denver sell any culture media so i like to try a few to see whats best, but everyone will have their favs/standbys.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

port_plz said:


> NEHERP is amazing! If the conditions are right your cultures will keep going long past 4 weeks. They never develop an odour until +4 weeks.
> 
> I've tried making my own with mixed results. Finding bulk ingredients isn’t really worth the trouble or cost savings. I'd rather just have a dependable media that works.
> 
> I don’t think you can get a good shipped culture... They’re always a wreck. I've ordered cultures from NEHERP and can't believe it's the same media. I think the shipping has a very detrimental affect on the cultures.


I agree on the shipped cultures... If I can get two or three feedings out of them and run two new ones off it, it's a great success for me.

I junk mine regardless at the 30 day mark to cut down on mites, so I'm not really looking for long lasting. I'd really prefer something that burns bright and dies quick honestly... as long as I know it's coming I can just step up my culturing.

So... is ANYONE using Josh's?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

My favorite combination is Repashy for Hydei and NE Herp for melanogaster (I get both from NE Herp). I get really good production and the smell is ok as long as I don't let them stay around for too long...

Mark


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

It really is just going to be what works best for you based on trial and error. Everybody's conditions are slightly different, and what works great for some people could be horrible for the next person. I use the genesis exotics media and have not used anything better for melanos, but some people may not have the same experience. Just try a few things out and see what works best for you !


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Mavpa said:


> So... is ANYONE using Josh's?


I do, currently.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Me too, for melanogaster.


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

I have had the greatest success with Genesis Exotics universal media. I get high yields, long lasting cultures, and it mixes easily. Also it can be used for Melnos and Hydei. I've used the others brands but this is the best I've used by far. Plus they have many different varieties of FF's. I get a great feeding response from the Turkish Gliders and Curly wings. 

Just my humble opinion based on my experience.


----------



## Kurokitt (Aug 24, 2015)

Mavpa said:


> So... is ANYONE using Josh's?


I am currently, but will be switching over to Repashy to test it out. While I got decent yields from my Melanos, the Turkish Gliders really took off on it. So much so I had to cull a few cultures before their time.

However, the smell got really off putting after about two weeks and in a small poorly ventilated apartment that accumulates quickly.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

spider107 said:


> Check out this site. My favorite is the power mix.
> Fruit Flies-Doyle's Dart Den


I use the California Mix from this page


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Just switched to neherp and dig it.


----------



## Cappy72 (Nov 5, 2015)

I got my first batch off ebay and it worked well but learned about Josh's and ordered supplies from them. I just opened the hydei media and I must admit, it actually smells good...lol


----------



## SirGunther (Jun 4, 2014)

I started out using Josh's, and switched to NEHERP recently. I like it better than Josh's. It's easier to make, and the consistency of the media is easier to get right, imo.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I have been using Repashy's for many yrs. but I don't know if its the flies or some other outside factor I get a more consistent long term steady production
from FlyCafe every time I order new cultures. So I'm changing for a little while to try and sort it out.


----------

